# Breakfast smorgasbord for supper



## jcam222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Love the new forum.  Your posts over the last couple days made me crave some breakfast. I am not big on breakfast in the morning but I sure will tear it up for supper!! I have planned for some time now to create a keto version of sausage gravy and biscuits to go along with all the other goodies. I decided today was as good a day as any to give it a go. 

First up I need some biscuits. I use chaffles often for stuff like this but I really wanted something very close to a standard biscuit. I found a biscuit recipe that looked pretty promising and it did not disappoint. 

*Low Carb Cheddar Biscuits*

4 large Eggs
1/4 cup melted butter
1/3 cup coconut flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon Baking powder
1 cup Shredded cheddar cheese








First melt the butter after which you whip it together with the eggs until you see nice fine bubbles. I mix the salt and baking powder with the coconut flour to better distribute it and then fold everything in and mix well until it comes together into a nice biscuit dough. 






I used a large cookie scooper and divided the dough out into six balls that I then pressed a bit into biscuit shape. They were put on parchment paper lightly sprayed with Pam. Baked at 400F for 15 minutes. I may have went a tad longer to get a nice golden top. These will be warmed later but I had to eat one immediately hot out of the oven. Delicious!! 






Next up time to turn the attention to attempting to create sausage gravy. First step of that is to brown up some of my homemade sage breakfast sausage. Once browned I am going to set it aside and focus on the gravy portion. I will bring them back together at the end. 





Many of the recipes online call for xanthan gum and various other methods. I have tried cream gravy from them before and just didn't like them. The last few times I made cheese sauces for dishes it occured to me the white base I mix cheese into would perhaps make a good base for sausage gravy.  Based on that the basic ingredients would be  heavy white cream, almond flour, butter, cream cheese and of  course pepper salt. 






I started out making a roux with  roughly  5 tablespoons of butter and 4 tbsp. of almond flour.  I really do this part by look and feel so those quantities are a good starting point. 






Once the roux looked right I added about 1 1/2 cups of heavy cream stirring constantly over medium heat. As I stirred I added in a liberal amount of coarse pepper and a bit of salt to taste. I didn't add a lot of salt as I figured it would get quite a bit from the sausage. Once i had a nice consistent mix I added in about 4 oz. of cream cheese cut in smaller pieces. I again kept stirring with the whisk until I had a nice creamy smooth texture. The taste of the cream cheese is neutral in the sauce. This will be a staple for me moving forward to anything that would use a white gravy. I can definitely see using this with chipped beef!






I added the sausage back in and let it cook on low for awhile to meld the flavors a bit. Poured off into a bowl to again clean the CI skillet to start on eggs. 







On the downhill run. While I did not capture pics of it I put a pound each of my home made buckboard and belly bacon in the oven. After that it was on to the eggs. The scrambled eggs were going to be made up  adding  whatever goodness I could find in the frig. That ended up being diced onion, some leftover roasted garlic I diced, a few minced serranos and some shredded cheddar. Got out some butter to cook everything in. 






I put some of the butter in my cast iron skillet and threw in the onions, garlic and serranos first. I wanted to soften them up nice before adding the eggs to the mix. 






I added a little bit of heavy cream to the eggs along with some pepper and whipped them up a bit. Into the skillet they went. Once everything was pretty close to done I topped it with cheese. Moved them to a  dish to keep warm waiting on my wife to get home. 







Well she rolled in so here it is all plated up. It was all very tasty but I will say as a keto diet family the biscuits and gravy was a homerun!!  This whole plate really hit the spot! 






Well that's a wrap folks!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2020)

That looks great.   Even a meal I would eat and I dont do keto.  I should thou.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 26, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> That looks great.   Even a meal I would eat and I dont do keto.  I should thou.


This one I don’t think you know the difference!! I could fool friends on this for breakfast.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 26, 2020)

jcam , nice work bud . Looks great !


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 26, 2020)

That looks great Jcam! Good work, lol like PC said, I’m not a Keto person, but I could DEF get down on this!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 26, 2020)

Looks real good!  Those biscuits look great! I bet those would work well as a cheader bay biscuit sub for the ones you get at red lobster! Just need to brush them with an herbed butter or dip in some good infused oils. I think the definition of a true cook is to be able to make a first class meal with what you have on hand. With the keto diet this is basicly what you have been challenged with and your killing it man! BIG LIKE!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow jcam, it looks like a homerun.  I think you hit it out of the park! You did a great job making it keto friendly,  not sure I could do that.  Guess I'm glad I'm on the see food diet...I see food and I eat it. 

Big like!
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2020)

Congrats jcam, you hit it so far it landed on the carousel!

Good job and well deserved 
Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm not sure what keto is but with bacon, eggs, biscuits, and sausage gravy all made from scratch that sure looks like one all-star breakfast to me! Big Like. RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2020)

I would eat that any time
Richie


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2020)

I would gladly eat that being on Keto or not...those biscuits look so good!!

I tried Keto once but was only able to stick with it for about 2 weeks before the wheels came off. Are you on it permanently or do you stop once a target weight has been reached?

Great addition to the breakfast forum.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

Awesome looking meal!
I could certainly eat a plate of that!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

Great meal for sure. We do breakfast for supper a lot. Although there is nothing wrong with breakfast food anytime in my book.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tasty looking meal. Congrats on the ride! Like


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks great Jeff! I don't do keto either but I could down a plate of that in a heartbeat! Congrats on the carousel ride! You have been killing it lately!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Great job Jeff!

I could eat that for any meal.....

BIG LIKE!

Congrats on the ride  

John


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2020)

Must be something in the air, we did breakfast for dinner last night too. Not nearly as involved as yours though. Ours was just chili & cheese omelets and home fried 'taters. Yummy though. Yours looks great.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 27, 2020)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!! Gorgeous meal, excellent looking food, and a beautiful presentation!! Hats off to you my friend and congrats on the carousel ride. You may have done two huge services to SMF with this post:

1) Letting folks who are either on the Keto diet or considering giving it a try in one some really good food they they may not have otherwise known about

2) Bringing some much needed attention to the new Breakfast sub-forum.

Beautiful....just beautiful,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam It is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kawboy (Jan 27, 2020)

Dang that looks good! I've been craving that for a loooong time, but it was a big no-no. I will have to give that version a try.


----------



## billdawg (Jan 30, 2020)

jcam, This made my day brother. The downside of Keto for me has been the gravys and sauces that normally start with a roux. Gonna give this one a shot for sure. Biscuits look fantastic as well!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 30, 2020)

billdawg said:


> jcam, This made my day brother. The downside of Keto for me has been the gravys and sauces that normally start with a roux. Gonna give this one a shot for sure. Biscuits look fantastic as well!


Thanks! Play around with the white base in this being butter, almond flour, cream and cream cheese.  A lot of directions you can take with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2020)

I Love Breakfast for Supper---Any Time!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------

